

Beta launching Professional Analytics for Linkedin, check it out  - amogh10
http://predikt.co/

======
jcvangent
Looks interesting, but how does this compare to services like Klout,
Peerreach, Peerindex, Kred etc.? At first sight it looks like a sort of
reputation score like the other services.

~~~
amogh10
Thanks. It predicts your professional expertise in specific domains for
specific roles based on data from user's profile as well as similar other
profiles. Sample representation: "Score of 67 in Data Science domain for Data
Scientist Role". Multiple factors such as education, work etc. go into
algorithm (much more being added). Klout, Kred etc measure social influence
based on how much you engage and interact on the web.

